# Song Festival in Estonia 2011. Must see



## meelis (Jul 7, 2011)

A great masterpiece. 20 000 singers, 100 000 listeners.

Mis maa see on? What land is This? 





...and repeated in spontaneous performace with composer Siiri Sisask (the head singer woman)





Enjoy Estonian choir music!


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow,

It was really very cool festival. I have missed it  but now finally i have grabbed it. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meelis (Jul 7, 2011)

Translation to English.

*What Land Is This?*

What﻿ land is this? No mountains vastly tower

Just woodlands without end and mires in throngs

but the people here are filled with wonderous power

and strange the tales in their songs...

What land is this? At times the day is eaten

At times it lasts so long, it swallows the night

The two pass us by regardless of season

When outsiders rest, the local has to fight

What land is this? Is here a Man's stature

fit only for when a slave he became?

All this hurt, who would gather

so that love would come and bring an end to pain

What land is this, where mercy is defenseless

(what land is this) where freedom's﻿ buried deep underground

Where's the justice, where's the justness

where is justice for the jaded when they're bound?

What land is this? Compassion here's corroded

Corroded is the heartless breast with shame.

I could run away from here overloaded

Still I'm held back by something just the same

What land is this, that takes such hold of me

and how it does it I've﻿ not known for long

It doesn't cover me, it doesn't feed me

yet somehow still it carries me along

What land is this? Could I it conceive?

What land is this? Could I﻿ be without its caress?

What land is this? How could it leave

all its children motherless...

What land is this? No mountains vastly tower

Just woodlands without end and mires in throngs

but the people here are filled with wonderous power

and strange the tales in their songs...


----------

